# Growth Concerns



## Red Cooper (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to first introduce myself and our newest family member. My name is jessie and puppy's name is Cooper. He's almost 4 months old.

Ill start from the begining so that you have as much info as i do. We purchased Cooper from a breeder here in Texas about 3 weeks ago. He had round 3 of his vaccines and is scheduled for the 4th tomorrow. About 2 weeks ago we started to notice him being lethargic, bllodshot eyes and dark stool. We took him to the vet and they ran a battery of blood and stool tests. He came back with a fever, anemia and hookworms. The vet gave me amoxicillin, dewormer and asked us to return a couple days later. His temp went down and things are back to normal now. However, he's almost 4 months old now and still only weighs 16 pounds. I havent measured his height but Im guessing hes around 18 inches. We have him on Blue Wilderness Puppy Food and feeding him about 1 1/2 cups per day at 3 intervals. He eats fine, devours all the food and of course cries for more. Im increasing the amount by half a cup today. My question is should I be concerned and what can I do?

thanks for your help.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

1.5 cups per day doesn't seem like much.... 

We have 2 V's. Miles is 21 months and eats about 3-4 cups a day and Chase is 4.5 months and eats about 2.5-3 cups a day. Both get meats/ eggs/ veggies/ yogurts for supplements as well. 

We are fans of free feeding as our dogs regulate how much they need to eat. 

Hopefully now that the worms are clearing up he will but some weight on!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre is 17 weeks old and on Orijen Puppy for now. As of yesterday he weighs in at 32lbs and looks pretty lean (but not skinny) i think. According to Orijen bag his daily portion size should be 2 1/4 cups. He also gets treats, fruits and vegetables here and there so I would say he is on almost 3 cups of food. We feed twice daily at 7am and 7pm.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Ruby is 17 weeks too and on orijen puppy similarly on 3 cups including some veg ( sweet pot, peas, green beans) and a couple of spoonfuls of plain yoghurt twice daily. I feed her 3 times per day .lean and leggy. Ribs on show but with a covering .


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely increase his food intake. Use the bag as a guideline and check it often for increases when your pup gains weight to always have a base line- by no means should it be used as the end-all-be-all of feeding guides. Feed your pup based on their need, not the bag. If he seems hungry then give him more that day. One day he may eat 2.5 cups and the next he eats 1.5 but let him dictate his intake, within reason. Use your best judgement and be sure to break his intake into a few different meals as too much in one sitting can be no good.

Feeding during the younger months can be tricky and pups will look awkwardly skinny in a matter of days due to growth spurts. Especially in times like theses you'll see your pup's intake go up which is a-ok. If you think he seems skinny then throw another 1/2 cup or cup his way or make a batch of satin balls to supplement. He'll be back to growing like a weed in no time!


----------



## Red Cooper (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks guys!!!

I meant to say 2 and a 1/4 cups per day. 

I'm heading to the grocery store now for some raw chicken and veggies, and Ill increase his food to at least 3 cups. I read somewhere pumpkin is real good for them also. Ill keep you guys posted on his development. 

he definitely has his energy back. when I got home today I received a nice "vizsla song" ;-) and he's chasing our little Chihuahua around the living room.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Pumpkin and Yams are really good for their digestion. You can also feed carrots, apples, bananas, blueberries, strawberries, celery sticks. Bananas can be cut in chunks and frozen. 

I make Dre "ice cream" - A can of tuna (in water), mixed with a jar of plain yogurt, add some parsley and freeze in ice cube trays. Good stuff. He loves it, but it gets a bit messy. Also make sure the tuna is low mercury (usually the higher end stuff).

If you feed raw chicken (raw bones are fine), but don't mix kibble and raw. May cause diarrhea at this stage, so space kibble and raw 3-4 hours


----------



## Red Cooper (Oct 7, 2013)

will do, thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We make frozen yogurt too! Greek yogurt, peanut butter, and bananas. Blended, then frozen in cupcake liners


----------



## Red Cooper (Oct 7, 2013)

that sounds good! I may make some for me too


----------

